# FF Udder Critique (..as well as the doe of course.)



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

But mostly her udder. I'm super impressed! She is a yearling, FF and she had a single buck kid. This is an overnight fill:



















And a new photo I snapped of her...Still not the best but I can never talk my hubby into taking photos for me and his turn out so blurry and crappy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not bad :thumbup: 
What I see is a nice blended fore, teat size and placement, medial good and nice wide attachment.

What I think she could benefit from would be a higher rear to go with the width.

Good job on keeping her even with a single!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a nicely put together little doe! I'd like to see more of a brisket, and maybe a flatter rump, but it may be how she's standing.

What a great FF udder. Great attachments and udder placement. I'd like to see better teat placement, but that may happen next freshening.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yes, she could do with a bit flatter rump and more brisket, those are the parts I want to improve in her. I will see if I can con my friend into helping do some honest to God conformation photos this weekend since he is stuck at the barn sale with me and I can actually set them up! 

Liz, little Neelix actually does it all himself. I only had to even her out the first week. He takes a few sucks from one side, then switches and goes back and forth until he is done. Quite the efficient eater.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> little Neelix actually does it all himself. I only had to even her out the first week. He takes a few sucks from one side, then switches and goes back and forth until he is done. Quite the efficient eater.


That is how our girl got a milk goiter :ROFL:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'll have to watch him close....she doesn't really deny him. She doesn't try to step away when she thinks its time for him to be done like all my other does. I'm suspecting she will start being less patient once he is older and rougher and has sharper teeth, or will learn to be more like other moms in future freshnings.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty doe. :thumb:

I'd like to see a nicer brisket.
Rump also could be more level.
Not really much else to complain about.

Her udder:
I like the teat size and shape. Placement could be better, they are a bit forward and wing out slightly.
She could use more height and width through the escutcheon. 
Attachments look pretty good. Capacity could be better.
MSL could be a bit stronger. 
But not a bad FF udder at all. :thumb:


----------

